# "Archery-isms"



## Jake Allen (Apr 22, 2011)

Random sayings I have borrowed 
from other places, and folks smarter than me. 

Who knows a few more?


"So long as the new moon returns in heaven a bent,
beautiful bow, so long will be the fascination of archery
keep hold in the hearts of men".
_Maurice Thompson, The Witchery fo Archery, 1879_

"The magic of archery can only be felt thru actions,
not explained thru words."

"Think positive and no matter what - have fun.
If you don't have fun, why are you shooting?"

"You meet a better class of archer, behind the target."

"Who says archery is difficult? I can hit the target
with one eye closed!"


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 22, 2011)

"It's not the bow, it's the person behind it"!


----------



## pine nut (Apr 22, 2011)

I love this one ..."Stupid Arrow!"


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 22, 2011)

" I think therefore I miss."

It is true; I am my own worst enemy.


----------



## Tikki (Apr 22, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> "It's not the bow, it's the person behind it"!



Hmmmm.... I wonder where you heard that one


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2011)

"Just outside the 3 ring." Good ol' Halfacre.

"I can't shoot this target. The sun is glaring off on my bow and blinding me." My friend the president.

"It's your shoot." My friend the president.

"Do y'all think this one is too trashy?" I can't recall where I heard that one...

"Let 'em gripe." HatchetbowDan


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 22, 2011)

From Roger B and Jason,  " Its a jar licker".


----------



## gurn (Apr 23, 2011)

I heard it  click !!  

(Only good if Barry shot one of his brand spankin new arras first)


----------



## trad bow (Apr 23, 2011)

The bow is better than the person shooting it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 23, 2011)

What this bow lacks in speed, it makes up for with hand shock.


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 23, 2011)

Guacamole!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 24, 2011)

"Tree Points"
"It went right were you shot it"


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 24, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Guacamole!


----------



## schleylures (Apr 24, 2011)

I just shot a perfect score


----------



## pine nut (Apr 24, 2011)

"If ya don't keep score, you can shoot whatever you want to!"  I can't remember which of our archery witts coined that. 

 I should credit Tim Flood with the "Stupid Arrow" above.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 24, 2011)

FS/FT... the perfect bow, only one week old. Fast, smooth, and shoots right where you're looking.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 24, 2011)

An real up and comer:
"After reviewing the video, we decided to back out and wait until tomorrow."


----------



## Al33 (Apr 24, 2011)

> Al, don't hit that tree in front of the target. -  baldfish





> Al, that skunk is only a 10 yard shot, don't miss it. - baldfish





> Al, don't hit that tree in front of the target again. -  baldfish


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 24, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> From Roger B and Jason,  " Its a jar licker".


That one actually came from a member of Twin Oaks Club in Clarkseville, named "Cheeseburger". He was shooting with Wayne and Jamie Baggett, along with Jeff and myself last year at Howard Hill....that's what he kept saying so we picked it up too......I'd always heard that too, or the OF's call it a "good buddy" eight if it's on the line.
"I just fell apart!"
"Did you see that target move?"


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 24, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> What this bow lacks in speed, it makes up for with hand shock.





That's hilarious Barry!


----------



## SOS (Apr 24, 2011)

Always liked, "Traditional, putting the arch back into archery!"


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 24, 2011)

"Looks like a boat anchor to me."


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 24, 2011)

"Did you see that arrow turn over and miss, it was heading for the 10 ring"    This one is mine!!!!lololo


----------



## gurn (Apr 24, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> An real up and comer:
> "After reviewing the video, we decided to back out and wait until tomorrow."



Man thats what they say when they gut shot it and never find it so they shoot one in the pen that they aint let out yet and claim it was the one they shot first. Ah the majic of the video camara.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 25, 2011)

The Arrow Gods must eat also.


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 25, 2011)

"You got em in the Pumper, Good Shot"!!

"Em arras fly like darts"


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 25, 2011)

dpoole said:


> The Arrow Gods must eat also.



 Right on.

A Hatchett Dan saying about shoots in the summer;
"If you gotta work in the heat, you might as well play in the heat".


----------



## John V. (Apr 25, 2011)

A couple from my boys:

"Looks like we'll be makin' more arrows this week."

"That's a lumberjack shot."

"How'd that arrow get way up there??!!"


----------



## pine nut (Apr 25, 2011)

"How'd that arrow get way up there??!!" 


If you're talkin' about at Joe Coots's house..ya done gone to meddlin'!  Don't ever trust that Coots fellow ta git yer arrar down!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 25, 2011)

pine nut said:


> "How'd that arrow get way up there??!!"
> 
> 
> If you're talkin' about at Joe Coots's house..ya done gone to meddlin'!  Don't ever trust that Coots fellow ta git yer arrar down!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 26, 2011)

I heard a good one about a 5 gallon bucket not too long ago... but I can't remember zackly how it goes.  Maybe Pine Nut could refresh my memory on that one???


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 26, 2011)

All my ism's have cuss words installed. But yall do have some good ones.


----------



## Tikki (Apr 26, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> What this bow lacks in speed, it makes up for with hand shock.



This is the best one so far to me!!!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 26, 2011)

The shooter suffers from E-S-O syndrome.

ESO= Equipment Superior to Operator


----------



## pine nut (Apr 27, 2011)

HALOJmpr said:


> The shooter suffers from E-S-O syndrome.
> 
> ESO= Equipment Superior to Operator



Now 'at's what I'm talkin' 'bout!  I'mon use at'un!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 27, 2011)

"Did you see where my arrow went?" Neil


----------



## bownarrow (Apr 28, 2011)

Man, you got the windage perfect....

that arrow should be easy to find

i heard it hit somethin


----------



## gurn (Apr 28, 2011)

I know it couldnt ah went this far.


----------



## gurn (Apr 28, 2011)

I never shoot at ah deer that far anyhow.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 28, 2011)

gurn said:


> I know it couldnt ah went this far.



That sounds way too familiar, you sure you aint been over near my house when I was shooting


----------



## gurn (Apr 28, 2011)

That one might ah kilt em.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 28, 2011)

He musta been just beyond my effective range.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 28, 2011)

Your "out there" was OK your "at there" was a little off.

These can be reversed if needed


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't point your finger! You're gonna cut it off!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 29, 2011)

that shot looked pretty good,only two things you got wrong....distance & direction !


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 29, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> He musta been just beyond my effective range.




 

Musta been.


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 29, 2011)

That is funny!






Jake Allen said:


> Musta been.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm tired of looking for them.... Let's go buy some more !


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 29, 2011)

Read this the other day...I sold all of my bows to buy this real expensive one, and it shoots just as good as any bow I owned.


----------



## gurn (May 29, 2011)

Barry.That one sounds like you and me


----------



## BkBigkid (May 29, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Read this the other day...I sold all of my bows to buy this real expensive one, and it shoots just as good as any bow I owned.



Really, and to think I was willing to sell a Large handful for a Custom I guess The Bow in the Hand is Better than the one on the Drawing Board!


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 30, 2011)

" Thats why they make arrows by the dozen abd they`d be happy to sell me somemore"
"Yeah, well is it was a real deer it`d be dead"
Always liked " yup, that`n went right were you shot it"
And my own response to "Hows it goin`, Chris?" is always "if it got any better it`d be illegal"


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 31, 2011)

Just remembered this one from bear camp last year:

 Barry: "Chris, can I shoot your bow?" 

Me: "I doubt it, but you're welcome to try."


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 31, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Just remembered this one from bear camp last year:
> 
> Barry: "Chris, can I shoot your bow?"
> 
> Me: "I doubt it, but you're welcome to try."



Ouch, yeah, seems like I remember that comment too.

Didn't I also hear you tell Marty, "looks like a boat anchor to me", when ya'll were looking at my bow?


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (May 31, 2011)

"Well, you had good line on it!"


----------



## Slasher (May 31, 2011)

*Doh!!!*

"DOH!!! I shot it right where I was looking..."

A few years ago, from a treestand  as I watched my arrow bounce through the rack of a nice wall hanger of a buck on Joe Kurz WMA... 

Even though I did have any witnesses, I finally decided to fess up...


----------

